# Fanfiction? (Warning: Not so savory language.)



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

So what if people started writing fanfictions based on their favorite operas? Would this be total badassery? Or total *******?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm less attached to the characters and more attached to the singers playing them. I feel like the characters and stories are set and somehow permanent (even though some productions take a lot of libberty with these things). The singers that play them interest me much more, and I'm always wondering what my favorite singers are up to.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> I'm less attached to the characters and more attached to the singers playing them. I feel like the characters and stories are set and somehow permanent (even though some productions take a lot of libberty with these things). The singers that play them interest me much more, and I'm always wondering what my favorite singers are up to.


This is pretty much true for me, as well. However, fanfiction written about some of my favorite opera characters -- as opposed to my favorite singers -- is less likely to result in someone's attorney coming after me.


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never really been comfortable with the idea of writing it, but sometimes I'm just not satisfied where the opera plots leave off. I don't know. It might be cool if it was well done, I hate reading bad writing.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, here is some fanfiction, as it were, worth a look;


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Yea for parody fanfictions of operas, but not serious ones (which I could never stand).


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I just thought about making a topic like this!

I like fanfics that fill plot holes or what-ifs. What happens to Luna and Azucena after the curtain falls? What if Hagen got the Ring, what would he do with it? How would he end? What if Brünnhilde walked out of the fire unburnt because of reasons? What if a soprano actually realized the baritone is way hotter than the tenor? Will Colline catch a cold without his coat? What if the characters in _I lombardi_ encountered Altair? 
What if Don Carlo di Vargas walked up to Alvaro and said, _Hello, my name is Carlo di Vargas, you killed my father, prepare to die_? 
Give me a Donna Anna POV of "that night". Give me a Sarastro/Queen background story. Show me when Claggart talks to Novice for the first time.

Then there's always what I *really* like in fanfic. Tons of UST, maybe even some action. If opera was more mainstream, Carlos/Rodrigo and Onegin/Lensky would bury the internet.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm more attached to the melody than the characters actually.

For example Cavalleria Rusticana got a sequel called Santuzza but I doubt anyone have ever heard of it.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually like the story too. I would really love to write some Billy Budd fanfic (wrote one drabble for Claggart), but it's easier to write long rants about the possible pairings and subtext than actually get into someone's POV. Maybe into Vere's as he's our Unreliable Narrator.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

prettyhippo said:


> So what if people started writing fanfictions based on their favorite operas? Would this be total badassery? Or total *******?


If it's Puccini, I'll go with the second option. If it's Stockhausen, I'll go with the first.


----------

